# Why Adopt A Rescued Rabbit?



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2008)

(originally posted by MiaP): 

Rory, after arriving at PAWS... 







Rory (nownamed Hopkins) today:






Rescuing one rabbit may not change the world, but the worldwill change for that rabbit.


----------



## Ivory (Feb 6, 2008)

This made me feel all warm and fuzzy...


----------

